# Anti NSA software by John McAfee



## Warrigal (Oct 1, 2013)

Computer programmer and former fugitive John McAfee has announced plans to create a new device that would be resistant to government surveillance by creating localized, super-secure networks.

From this article http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...nces-plans-for-an-antinsa-device-8851328.html



> During his speech McAfee criticised the vulnerability of contemporary networks, noting that the basic infrastructure is thoroughly compromised.
> "I'm 68 years old and if you can just give me any small amount of information about yourself, I promise you within three days, I can turn on the camera on your computer at home and watch you do whatever you're doing, provided you're still connected to the net," said McAfee.
> 
> "If I can do it, any idiot can do it. We live in a very insecure world with a very insecure communications platform."


----------



## Jambi (Oct 1, 2013)

> I can turn on the camera on your computer at home and watch you do  whatever you're doing, provided you're still connected to the net," said  McAfee.



Not my computer, ha ha ha!!!

Kudos to John, he's quite a guy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

No camera here to turn on either.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 1, 2013)

Oh, my laptop has a camera. They build them with the 'me' generation in mind. I'm good at fixing things with tape.


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 1, 2013)

OMG, I hope they're not in all of 'em.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 2, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Oh, my laptop has a camera. They build them with the 'me' generation in mind. I'm good at fixing things with tape.



 That would be the answer. 
 Low tech and cheap way to beat a clever spy system.
 I love it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Oh, my laptop has a camera. They build them with the 'me' generation in mind. I'm good at fixing things with tape.



That's exactly what I did with mine. Call me paranoid, but it gives me peace of mind and that's the important thing.

I just think it's presumptuous and egotistical that McAfee thinks he can out-spy the NSA.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> [ Snip ]
> I just think it's *presumptuous* and *egotistical* that McAfee thinks he can out-spy the NSA.


But he's a salesman.    

Apologies to all you sales people out there. 
 :sorry:


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> But he's a salesman.
> 
> Apologies to all you sales people out there.
> :sorry:



That's true - I forgot about that. Thank you! Now I'm motivated to go spend that $100! 

When I go on an occasional trip into the Dark Net I use the TOR / .Onion routine and a boat-load of proxies and other black-arts techniques, but I _never_ kid myself that if someone wanted to watch my every move in that world that they could not. Nor do I imagine that agencies such as NSA and other, perhaps more hidden ones have anything but the newest, most powerful soft-and-hardware to do whatever they want to do, which would put my piddling efforts at anonymity into the same league as an ostrich hiding his head in the sand thinking his opponents don't see him.


----------



## TICA (Oct 2, 2013)

Didn't he get arrested?  He was on the news for something, but I can't find out exactly what.  He was wanted for something and was in hiding for a while.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> That's true - I forgot about that. Thank you! Now I'm motivated to go spend that $100!
> 
> When I go on an occasional trip into the Dark Net I use the TOR / .Onion routine and a boat-load of proxies and other black-arts techniques, but I _never_ kid myself that if someone wanted to watch my every move in that world that they could not. Nor do I imagine that agencies such as NSA and other, perhaps more hidden ones have anything but the newest, most powerful soft-and-hardware to do whatever they want to do, which would put my piddling efforts at anonymity into the same league as an ostrich hiding his head in the sand thinking his opponents don't see him.



Good. If everyone did that, it would make their job much more difficult.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

TICA said:


> Didn't he get arrested?  He was on the news for something, but I can't find out exactly what.  He was wanted for something and was in hiding for a while.



He had been (still is?) in a bit of trouble in Belize, where he was first accused (but not charged) with manufacturing drugs. He was then termed a "person of interest" in connection with the fatal shooting of his neighbor, whereupon he fled to Guatemala and sought asylum, which was denied. He was however detained.

Finally he was released from Guatemala and is currently free in the U.S.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks for the update.

he didn't even drink, why would he be making 'drugs'?

is 5-HTP a drug?


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> he didn't even drink, why would he be making 'drugs'?
> 
> is 5-HTP a drug?



In the strictest legal sense of the word I believe it is. Even though it's a naturally-occurring neurotransmitter and serotonin precursor, its _synthesis_ is probably against the laws of Belize, hence the raid on McAfee's house.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 2, 2013)

John McAfee saves the day!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey Phil, I suggest you change your avatar ..... it's too much like McAfee.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 3, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> Hey Phil, I suggest you change your avatar ..... it's too much like McAfee.



I'll do it in a minute - first I have to answer the door. Someone is banging on th -


----------

